# When do Kings start showing up around the Piers?



## PierPressure (Mar 23, 2021)

I noticed they catching Spanish and first Ling last week also at the Navarre Pier, just wondering if it’s still to early for Kings?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

They’re usually shortly after the Spanish


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

First king was hooked and and lost at Choke-and-lose'em last week. Looked like the guy wasn't keeping his rod up and he kept messing with the drag.


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

Any action on PNS pier lately?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Flyfisher59 said:


> Any action on PNS pier lately?


Haven't been yet. Hopefully Wednesday I'll make it out there. I've been fishing Navarre. Kings have been few and far between this year.


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

Saw a couple in the gulf (boat) Sunday. May try
PNS pier manana


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I’ve caught 3 in the last 2 weeks at Navarre Pier. Morning bite has been much better than the afternoons.

Damn Dolphins have been ruthless though. Every evening there has been 2-3 just hanging around chomping on cigar minnows and swallowing every king hooked.

Last week Sam pulled a nice 28lb king though


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

Flyfisher59 said:


> Saw a couple in the gulf (boat) Sunday. May try
> PNS pier manana





Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> I’ve caught 3 in the last 2 weeks at Navarre Pier. Morning bite has been much better than the afternoons.
> 
> Damn Dolphins have been ruthless though. Every evening there has been 2-3 just hanging around chomping on cigar minnows and swallowing every king hooked.
> 
> Last week Sam pulled a nice 28lb king though


Thx! Glad you Got one 
damn Flipper. We had one with us Sunday 10 miles offshore!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish around the storms. Before and after showers and clean to lightly murky waters


----------

